# pulse audio stopped working after update[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

After a system update pulse just stopped working

here's what I get in pavucontrol:

connection topulseaudio failed. automatic retry in 5 s

in this case this is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the environment/X11 Root Window Properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfigured.

this situation can also arrise when pulseaudio crashed and left stale detauks ub tge X11 Root Window

I've unsuccessfully tried running pulse manually and got the following in journalctl:

Jul 20 01:22:02 b5400 rtkit-daemon[5726]: Successfully made thread 5991 of process 5991 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

Jul 20 01:22:02 b5400 rtkit-daemon[5726]: Supervising 1 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.

Jul 20 01:22:02 b5400 pulseaudio[5991]: Daemon startup without any loaded modules, refusing to work.

Jul 20 01:22:02 b5400 rtkit-daemon[5726]: Successfully made thread 5995 of process 5995 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

Jul 20 01:22:02 b5400 rtkit-daemon[5726]: Supervising 1 threads of 1 processes of 1 users.

Jul 20 01:22:02 b5400 pulseaudio[5995]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup without any loaded modules, refusing to work.

Jul 20 01:22:02 b5400 pulseaudio[5992]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Mon Jul 27, 2015 6:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you need to be more specific.

what technology is below. systemd? something else? which sound card? which kernel and such ... all these have influence...

What did you upgrade to get this behaviour? 

tail -10000 /var/log/emerge.log => try to figure out what you did and narrow it down.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

nope just systemd

adel@b5400 /media/ngff/dev $ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 3: ID 2807 Digital [ID 2807 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ID 283 Analog [ID 283 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

adel@b5400 /media/ngff/dev $ uname -a

Linux b5400 3.18.11-gentoo #3 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 5 23:15:37 EET 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200M CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

here's my emerge.log:

http://pastebin.com/gpAZqCxN

I've tried emerging pulseaudio with several flags turned on but that hadn't helped

----------

## Adel Ahmed

help anyone

----------

## davidm

'journalctl --no-pager | grep -i pulseaudio'

Also did you happen to upgrade the kernel around the same time where it could be a regression or a case of accidently changing the old working configuration?

It looks like you have intel HDA?  I have that as well and it is said to be notoriously flakey and complex.  Try seeing if alsa works?  It could be related to the driver?

----------

## ulenrich

htop output shows me:

```
 967 ral        20   0  290M  9844  7516 S  0.0  0.3  0:00.06 ├─ /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start 

  981 ral        20   0 92720  3640  3012 S  0.0  0.1  0:00.00 │  ├─ /usr/libexec/pulse/gconf-helper 

  973 ral        20   0  290M  9844  7516 S  0.0  0.3  0:00.00 │  └─ /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start 
```

I don't have any of rtkit 

Nor system level pulse. This needs very special /etc configs and is not supported by upstream.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Appaarently my /etc/pulse/default.pa was deleted(not sure if it was me or something else)

I restored that file from the backup and everything is working fine now

thanks alot everyone

----------

